# Flowers



## motherlee (Jun 27, 2010)

I am going to be shooting a bouquet of flowers this week and was practicing today.  I just used some fake flowers that were laying around, so they aren't pretty!

Can I have some helpful critique on this shot?  I think I need a slightly higher camera angle.  The client specified that they want to see the vase, but mostly the flowers.

I used a soft box above to the right, a flash at the background, my SB600 into an umbrella low on camera left and reflectors on the left side and low camera right.  I realize that I really need more light on the background, but am limited to my two studio flashes and my BS 600.







Advice is greatly appreciated.

Thanks,

Leanne


----------



## tirediron (Jun 27, 2010)

First off, unless the client specifies it, I would lose the white background.  Depending on the colour of the flowers, black, or a contrasting jewel tone would be my preference.  It's a little hard to offer too much advice without knowing more about what's required.  I think you've got lots of light, but it's rather flat and boring.  Maybe a snooted keylight at 45 deg camera right and a second light about 2 stops down camera left.


----------



## Christie Photo (Jul 7, 2010)

You're not far off.

What I'm seeing that troubles me is a focus issue.  Did you focus on the blooms that are nearest the camera?  It doesn't appear so.  Try that.

Your lighting scheme is OK.  I'd aim the background light a bit lower so it hits right behind the flowers.

White is a good choice.  Placing a delicate subject onto a deep, heavy background may not work out.  Keep it light and airy.

-Pete


----------



## gsgary (Jul 7, 2010)

Did you use a tripod because you were shooting at 1/20, you need to use a faster shutter speed to stop ambient light entering the shot


----------



## jonyroger (Jul 19, 2010)

Flowers are beautiful forever. There are so many reasons depending on the colour of the flowers, black, or a contrasting jewel tone would be my preference. It's a little hard to offer too much advice without knowing more about what's required.


----------

